# BleatingHearts...Lilly's next!



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

So Bonnie is on day 145! :clap: Next two days will be spent getting all ready. Hubby left today for a caribou hunt by dog sled so it'll just be me. I'm so excited to spend the whole weekend in anticipation of BABIES! We still have lots of snow. The nights are about 10 above and days are between 30 and 45 degrees!  Needless to say, the girls have not gotten their hair cuts yet. 
Sara and Lilly are just about a week after Bonnie and they are ff. Lilly is so big. Sara hardly has a bump at all but I feel something in there so I think she might just have one. 
Penny, my boer isn't due untill May. 
Two whole days to concentrate on nothing but my girls!!  (and the dogs, cats, rabbit and cow of course!)
!!!!!!Bring it on Girls!!!!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

COOL!
I want to see some kiddos!!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

Being alone yesterday, I was able to spend ALL day preparing for kids. Houses got all cleaned out. Cameras are up. I made an awesome creep area out of the old chicken coop. Build a new floor in the main shelter. Went to town for a goat meeting...and now Im going for the bottle of Advil.
Today is spa day (not for me!) Everyones getting their haircuts and hooves done. I need to get pictures of everyone but husband has the camera. I wonder how sleeping in a tent at 10 degrees went last night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

You are very prepared...great job... :hi5: can't wait... to see them.... :greengrin:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

Bonnies ligs are starting to get soft. Utters looken nice and full (not bursting) and she's pretty puffy looking back there. Kids still seam high. I'm guessing within two days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

soon...... :wink:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

Left for work this morning thinking Bonnie should only have about 24 hours left, tops. Brian called me at work around 5:30 to say we have two more goats! I did a happy dance for two hours before I could go home. He cleaned up the mess, gave her some warm water with drench in it and checked on them to make sure they were eating. The whole process makes his stomic turn so I thought that was VERY awesome that he did these things! Anyway...like last year... she had a boy and girl. She didnt wait for me, although I asked her to and unlike last year when she was a ff, she has a great big utter with lots to go around. She's also being a much better mother. Brian said that she seemed a bit protective when he went in with her water and she's letting them nurse a lot more than last year.
Thank you lord...for my two healthy babies.
[attachment=0:76o3dvwn]Bonnie with doe 2011.jpg[/attachment:76o3dvwn]
[attachment=1:76o3dvwn]Bonnies buck and doe 2011.jpg[/attachment:76o3dvwn]
[attachment=2:76o3dvwn]Bonnie with doe and buck 2011.jpg[/attachment:76o3dvwn]
Sorry for the red pics. Its still cold here at nights and red heat lights are all I use. I put the buckling on my lap and he fell asleep in about 2 seconds! I love my life!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

AW!
they are precious!

yeah, i was gonna ask if they were radioactive...haha


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

Ha! I know right? The red is blinding! Gives me something to look forward to someday. A camera that isn't under $60.00! I promice better pics soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

Woe...look at that color...HeHe...congrats...too cute....  :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

Awww they are so cute. I'm glad she is being a good momma this year! It just takes a little experience sometimes!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

I'm going to try it again tonight! I don't care if I have to set up flood lights I'm determined to get a decent shot. Candice and Katrina have lots to teach me. HeHeHe


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Kids soon!*

If the weather or lighting doesn't permit it... we will wait....impatiently... :wink: just kidding...we can wait....I think... :help: well...get them as soon as you can.... :laugh:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara and Lilly up next!*

Sara (kiko) and Lilly (togg/kiko) are up next. My guess is 4-24 and 4-26. They are both bred to my Boer buck and are ff. Actually, it was Zebs first too. Bonnie was textbook. I'm a bit more anxious with these two.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara and Lilly up next!*

Sara's ligs are totally gone. She's getting that concaved look but the babies are still kind of high. She may kid this weekend...I HOPE! I also hope she starts to get an utter soon. I'm starting to worry a little about that.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara and Lilly up next!*

:clap: Babies! I love your red babies, too. :wink: These girls are going to keep you busy for the next few days it seems!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara and Lilly up next!*

My little Sara kidded!  We went to town to pick up more wood to build an addition on to the barn and when we got back I heard a baby cry out. I ran because I thought one of Bonnie's babies was stuck somewhere or hurt but when I got there they were sleeping peacefully. It dawned on me that Sara must have kidded so I ran to that house and sure enough, a little wet white doeling. I thought it would be safe to go to town because her utter hadn't even started yet. I thought I at least had a few hours. NOPE!
Well, Sara hardly has an utter at all. I did squeeze out just a little but I've been supplementing with colostrum I had in the freezer.
Funny thing is, the three babies that have been born here this year so far are all white. Must be the Kiko gene. (I was kind of hoping for neon green this time :slapfloor: )


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara and Lilly up next!*

Awww congrat's on the baby!! What a cutie =}


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara kidded!*

So cute......  :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara kidded!*

:applaud: :leap: :clap: Congratulations on more babies! It's not fair that you all got Easter babies. :greengrin: Adorable kids, and please put me on the reserve list for one of those neon greens!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara kidded!*

 wow! very cute!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara kidded!*

Very cute! Bleating Hearts I just realized you live close to a great friend of mine from years ago. She lives in North Pole.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: BleatingHearts...Sara kidded!*

Hi Logan! Do you know if she has animals? She may come into the feed store.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Lilly is probably going to kid within the next 24 hours. She is also a ff but she actually has an utter. It's not tight yet but ligs are almost gone and her tail head is lower and she's getting that posty (sp?) look. Man I wish I could stay home today. Brian said he would come home early. Please wait girl!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I know she has horses. She used to have goats; not sure now. Her name is Shannon. Oh I miss her. I wish AK wasn't so far from NJ. Someday my husband kids and I are going to visit.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Lilly is getting very close. It was so hard to leave the house today :sigh: (No way I could get out of work) Her ligs were gone, starting to get that sunken look, utters tight (but I think it can get tighter) Thursday is her 150 days. My gut tells me today though. I hope I'm just being a worry wart. Goat, sheep and reindeer customers have been coming in today with hard labor stories and its starting to freak me out. :hair:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope you get babies as soon as you get home and everything is uneventful.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Lilly didn't wait for me. She had a buckling and a doeling. I ran into town for some Oxytocin and was up most the night with her. She has just a little but not enough. Her doeling is a paint and too cute!


----------

